# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  How do I get rid of the crappy social media bar ?

## curious aardvark

popped up on the 3dprint.com side a couple days ago, and it's bloody annoying. Blocks off part of the page. 
I have absolutely no interest in social media sites, and don't want or need a bunch of shortcuts to them.

So how do I kill it ?

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

You are sooooo anti-social!

----------


## Sebastian Finke

You running firefox? Could try no-script...

----------


## curious aardvark

actually I just click the little arrow at the bottom and it goes and hides :-)

----------


## Eddie

Yes, the little arrow should do the trick  :Smile:

----------

